# US 2020 Tax filing..what's new?



## Fjordlover (Mar 27, 2014)

Well, it's that time of year again. I was wondering if someone could point out any major changes we should be aware of when filing US taxes this year? I have very simple finances, so I usually do the usual forms (2555, Schedule B, etc.). I really missed the 2555EZ last year-made my filing prep that much more time consuming. Are the forms similar to last years, or have the revamped them again? I haven't gotten around to check the IRS website yet.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Nearly all IRS publications and instructions for the specific forms will include a section up front on What's New. For an overview, check the What's New section for Publication 17 each year. This year's is here: https://www.irs.gov/publications/p17


----------



## Fjordlover (Mar 27, 2014)

Hi Bev!

Yeah, I am familiar with that, but I was just wondering if there is something in particular ex-pats have to aware of this year. For example, when we had the new health insurance/ACA line in the forms (which wasn't on last year's forms, if I remember correctly?)

And is it still very difficult to use online filing if you don't live in the US? The post office is a disaster in the US at the moment (not so great here in Norway, either.)


----------

